# Goat birth



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

We have a goat were waiting on, we think she's going to kid tonight. Any signs I should be watching for?


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

RachelDawson said:


> We have a goat were waiting on, we think she's going to kid tonight. Any signs I should be watching for?


Watch for her starting to paw at the ground a lot and trying to find a spot to give birth. She'll get up and down a lot and wander around pawing at the ground. You'll see some discharge probably. Her body will look different, more hunched over and the babies that she held up high will look like they dropped down to the bottom of her stomach because they are starting to move into the birth canal. You will also see random contractions at this stage where she will make a move like she's hunching over and she will also stretch out sometimes too.

Some does do this for a day, some only for a few hours.

Happy kidding!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

watch for the doe giggling at you she is realy pulling your leg


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Perhaps yawn when her work is getting on. Maybe sweat, but it is difficult to see on a goat. Being uncomfortable, unable to find a position to rest, getting up, turning round and laying down again. This is necessary to enable the kid(s) to get into position.

Deciding wether or not she wants you to "hold her hoof" during labour. Getting other goats out of the way if needed.

So, welcome here, and good luck, fellow goat midwife! How have things advanced?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And, if she has standing ears, when she starts really pushing, you will most probably see her ears almost meet behind her head. Often they make a grimace when it hurts, very often totally silent. They are prey animals!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How is she this morning?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Let us hope that Rachel is very busy watching her newborn family members suckle and sleep!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

I hope your doe kidded well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hallo there, RachelDawson, now we want to know! Bad or good news?


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

No progress yet. Still waiting. Thanks for your tips!


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> How is she this morning?


 Sadly she hasn't kidded yet. Still waiting!


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Hallo there, RachelDawson, now we want to know! Bad or good news?


Sadly no babies yet! She faked us out last night


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Hallo there, RachelDawson, now we want to know! Bad or good news?


No babies yet. Checked her an hour ago and nothing


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> watch for the doe giggling at you she is realy pulling your leg


Giggling?


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> How is she this morning?


No babies! She faked us out last night. Still watching her closely, can't find ligaments so hoping soon


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> How is she this morning?


No babies. Waiting and watching


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


No babies yet. She tricked us out last time. Watching her closely


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Ligaments is the best sign in my experience. Does she seem to feel well?


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Ligaments is the best sign in my experience. Does she seem to feel well?


She seems to be feeling fine. Eating and drinking well


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

In that case I shall try to follow my own advice: Patience!


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> In that case I shall try to follow my own advice: Patience!


Ill try. I hate not knowing


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

The biggest things that I look for is the lost ligs (and everything just feels like mush) the udder getting full and shiny, and a string of goo coming from the vulva. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

V


cbrossard said:


> The biggest things that I look for is the lost ligs (and everything just feels like mush) the udder getting full and shiny, and a string of goo coming from the vulva. Good luck and keep us posted!


I haven't been able to find her ligs at all since last night. Her udder is full but not extremely tight. But it didn't get extremely tight last year either. Checked on her at 6pm and no obvious signs. Checking again in a little


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

This is one photo of her earlier today.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy kidding!


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Still no babies! We don't have a due date as she just ran with our buck. Her milk bag is very full and she is so fat. One side obviously quite a bit bigger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not knowing is torture.


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Not knowing is torture.


It is, were not gonna be home all day so she'll probably have them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg: That is usually when they like having them, when we are gone.


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> mg: That is usually when they like having them, when we are gone.


Yeah, probably. Sadly


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Not if they are the Hold-My-Hoof kind of does! One of mine waited until I returned home, I went into her pen, she came baa-ing and laid her head in my lap, and SPLASH! came the kid behind her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I wish mine would do that.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess it had to do with my selection of breeding goats, always choosing the kindest and nicest ones. In the end I had one that refused to walk over to her mother for a sip, unless she had first been sitting in a human lap for 10 minutes. It took me a week to understand why on earth the little brute did not grow. :roll:


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

She kidded! Obviously we were very wrong on when we thought she was gonna go. She had triplets, we missed the birth, when we found them one was dead, the sac was still over to mouth, it was cold when we found it, we tried CPR but it was gone. It was double the size of the other two. The other two are pretty small but doing well for only a few hours old, mom is taking care of them as of now


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Sorry one didn't make it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

But congrats on the other babies.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If they are very big, there is always a risk that for example the liver cracks in the birth efforts. Sorry for the loss, and CONGRATS for 2 living and the mother!


----------

